# Fishing in Hurghada 2011



## jvonzun (15. Oktober 2011)

Es ist lange her, seitdem ich hier ein Auslandbericht postete, da ich aber keine Lust mehr auf weite und anstrengende Reisen hatte, ging ich nur gerade einmal nach Norwegen im ganzen letzten Jahr. Nun entschieden sich aber meine Frau und ich für eine Woche Hurghada.
Kurz nach der Ankunft im Hotel, gehe ich zum Hafen und suche meinen Kapitän Sabri, mit dem ich schon vor fünf Jahren dort am Fischen war. Nach einigen Telefonaten der einheimischen Angler, finden sie ihn und kurz darauf kommt er auch schon angeflitzt. Er meint zwar, dass Hurghada ausgefischt sei und kaum noch grosse Fische zu fangen sind, trotzdem buche ich für den nächsten Tag einen Trip mit seinem 10 m langen Boot. 







Als ich dann am darauffolgenden Tag beim Frühstück sehe, dass die See spiegelglatt ist, schliesse ich schon vorab Frieden mit meinem heutigen Tages-Nuller, denn keine Wellen sind auf dem Meer so ziemlich das schlechteste, sofern man schleppt. Da der Trip aber schon anbezahlt ist, gehe ich natürlich und lasse anstelle meiner flachlaufenden Wobbler die tieflaufenden raus. Auf 4 m, 6 m und 9 m biete ich in Abständen von 50 bis 70 Meter drei Wobbler an. Als nach einer Stunde immer noch nichts gebissen hat, lasse ich bei allen Ruten 20 m Schnur mehr raus, um die Lauftiefe der Köder zu verändern. Kurz darauf kreischt eine Rolle. Ich nehme Kontakt zum Fisch auf, merke zwar ein gutes Gewicht, jedoch kämpft er nicht gross, so dass wir auf einen Grouper schliessen. Kaum sehen wir aber den Fisch und umgekehrt, donnert dieser in mehreren Fluchten immer wieder in die Tiefe und nimmt jedesmal 10, 20 und mehr Meter Schnur von der hart eingestellten Rolle. Irgendwann wird er aber doch müde und Sabri landet ihn auf eine risikofreudige Art und Weise. Eine knapp metrige Königsmakrele liegt im Boot, was für ein Fisch! 







So schleppen wir weiter, da aber wieder eine Stunde lang nichts beisst, verlängere ich die Abstände jeweils nochmals um etwa 30 Meter. Noch beim Herauslassen des zweiten Köders, wird der erste X-Rap Divebait in einem Abstand von ca. 120 Meter hinter dem Boot genommen. Als ich Kontakt aufnehme, denkte ich zuerst an einen Hänger, der sich dann aber mit heftigen Kopfschlägen wehrt. Als nach langem Drill der Fisch endlich unter dem Boot ist, bemerkte ich, dass er mittlerweile in einer Tiefe von 50 m seine Kreise dreht und sich mit dem gesamten Gewicht dagegen stemmt. Es vergehen wieder einige Minuten, bis das noch unbekannte Tier langsam aber sicher sich Richtung Oberfläche bewegen lässt. Dann erkennen wir endlich den Fisch, es ist ein grosser Jack von über 10 Kilo, der schliesslich auch gelandet werden kann. 







Und schon geht es mit etwa 15 km/h weiter und wir können noch einen kleineren Barrakuda auf einen Rapala Magnum verhaften, dazu verlieren wir noch einen Fisch und bekommen noch einen Fehlbiss. 







Am Mittag stehen immer mehr Boot an den Riffs und hunderte von Schnorchlern und Taucher tummeln sich im Wasser, was Sabri aber nicht davon abhält, die Wobbler dort voll durchzuziehen – ein wahres Wunder, dass kein Taucher hängen bleibt! Dann stoppt er aber fürs Mittagessen doch und ankert sein Boot an einem schönen Riff. Er meint, dass wir vor dem Essen noch ein bisschen schnorcheln und mit der Handleine fischen sollten. Als das Boot aber nicht mehr fährt und es ganz leicht schaukelt, ist es um meinen Magen sofort geschehen und ich begebe mich schon nach wenigen Minuten zur Rehling und füttere die Fische nicht nur mit dem Frühstück, sondern auch noch mit dem gestrigen Abendessen. Das bitterste an der ganzen Geschichte ist jedoch, dass ich damit Unmengen an Fischen anlocke, die sich gemütlich meine vorverdauten Speisen zu Leibe führen und ich nicht mehr fähig bin, auch nur eine Handleine zu bedienen. So breche ich die ganze Übung ab und wir fahren anstatt nach 9 Stunden fischen schon nach 4 zurück. Trotzdem ein unverhofft guter Angeltag, was sogar Sabri sehr überrascht.






Nach dem letzten Trip schwöre ich mir, dass ich in dem Urlaub keinen Fuss mehr aufs Rote Meer setze. Jedoch kommt es wie immer und ich steige zwei Tage später zu Sabri aufs Boot. Auch heute windet es nicht, sondern es stürmt, was teilweise Wellen von mehr als 2 m zur Folge hat und oft ein Stehen im grossen Boot nicht möglich macht. Diese Wellenart ist für meinen Magen jedoch nicht so schlimm, wenn ich mich an gewisse Regeln halte… Nach 30 Minuten schlägt es unglaublich heftig ein, der Fisch bleibt nach dem Biss auf den 22 cm Rapala Magnum einfach stehen und das fahrende Boot reisst in kürzester Zeit mehr als 100 Meter Schnur von der Rolle. Ich vermute einen grossen Grouper und da diese oft sehr schnell in ihre Höhle am Grund zurück wollen und dann verloren sind, halte ich die Bremse voll zu, so dass es den Fisch nach oben zieht. Danach ist die Gegenwehr vorbei und der Fisch kann leicht zum Boot gekurbelt werden. Ein wunderschön gefärbter Grouper von ca. 60 cm kann gelandet werden. 







In der Folgezeit biegt es immer wieder die Ruten nach hinten, viele Fische gehen verloren oder bleiben nicht hängen, drei weitere Grouper können aber doch noch gelandet werden, wobei die Mondflossenzackenbarsche am schönsten sind. Grouper kämpfen in der ersten Minute unglaublich stark, so dass man zuerst an einen Hänger glaubt, danach geben sie aber relativ schnell auf. Ach ja, wir waren ja noch bei den gewissen Regeln bei hohem Wellengang, eine davon ist das Nichteinnehmen von „Hopfentee“… Um es kurz zu machen, wir brechen die Tour auch heute am Mittag ab ;-)! 






Da ich immer wieder gefragt werde, was ich an Schleppmaterial mitnehme, stelle ich hier eine Liste zusammen:

2-4 Ruten der Länge 2,4 und 2,7m: http://www.askari.ch/__WebShop__/pr...-seacor-travel-pilk-und-bootsruten/detail.jsf
Die Ruten sind stabil, sollten aber bei den Verbindungsstellen mit Klebeband verstärkt werden. Sie reichen aus, um alle „normalen“ Fische aus dem Meer zu ziehen, sind nicht so teuer und die einheimischen Fischer freuen sich, wenn ihr ihnen welche am Schluss schenkt.

Schnur: da habe ich eine billige Geflochtene mit ca. 20kg Tragkraft. Man sollte mindestens 250m drauf haben, falls Marline oder Tunas vorkommen, sind 400m zu empfehlen, z.B. http://www.askari.ch/__WebShop__/product/angeln/angel-zubehoer/angelschnuere-4/geflochtene-schnuere-1/wft-international-dynamix-exact-schnur/detail.jsf . 
Wenn ich mit Wobblern schleppe, ist immer(!) ein Stahlvorfach drauf (Tragkraft von mindestens 30kg). Vor das Stahlvorfach, schalte ich noch ca. 2m 0,70er Mono, falls sich einmal ein Fisch in die Schnur einwickelt oder Riffs in die Quere kommen.

Rollen: 5000-8000er Stationärrollen um die 80 Euro oder kleine Multis, z.B. 
http://www.askari.ch/__WebShop__/pr...resrollen-2/penn-captiva-ii-rollen/detail.jsf

Köder: Wobbler zwischen 14 und 25 cm. Man muss welche für alle Tiefen von 1 bis 10m haben, die Farben spielen dabei nicht so eine Rolle, meist sind helle jedoch besser. Mahi Mahis und Tunas gehen aber lieber auf kleinere Wobbler und noch lieber auf Streamer und Jigs.

Da die meisten Boote keine Rutenhalter haben, sollten unbedingt noch Sicherungsseile mit!

Mit der Ausrüstung seid ihr auf dem richtigen Weg.






Falls jemand nach Hurghada fährt und ernste Absichten hat, mit Sabri aufs Meer zu fahren, könnt ihr mir eine PN schicken und ich leite euch seine Nummer weiter.
Die erste Ausfahrt kostete 200 und die zweite 180 Euro. Inklusive sind Mittagessen und Getränke, und der ganze Trip dauert normalerweise 8 bis 9 h, wober man schleppen, Grundangeln oder jiggen kann.

Mehr Fotos hier: http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/gallery/main.phphttp://www.trueschenfischen.ch/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=2910

Gruss Jon


----------



## Jean (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

Schoener Bericht und tolle Fotos aus einem wohl warmen Land! Am besten gefaellt mir die Koenigsmakrele! Dann Abends noch schoen im Strandcafe relaxen.... auch will!


----------



## ThomasL (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

hallo Jon

toller Bericht und schöne Fotos#6


----------



## ehrwien (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos #6 war letzte Woche in El Gouna, etwas nördlich von Hurghada. Aber geangelt wurde nicht, nur etwas geschnorchelt...


----------



## Martinez (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

Klasse Bericht, ich war ende August in Hurghada, da hat meine Freundin nochmal Glück gehabt ^^


----------



## PsychoBo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

Schöner Bericht, Danke dafür!
Kleiner Tipp zu den kurzen Wellen: Zintona Ingwerkapseln, wirken Wunder....


----------



## jvonzun (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, Danke dafür!
> Kleiner Tipp zu den kurzen Wellen: Zintona Ingwerkapseln, wirken Wunder....


 
besten Dank! werde mir das Zeugs fürs nächste Mal organisieren!!!


----------



## Tortugaf (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

Hey Jon 

Schöner Bericht, danke dafür. #6   Auch der Preis für die Tour stimmt.

Was ist dein nächstes Ziel ?

G. Frank


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

Besten Dank an alle!



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hey Jon
> 
> Was ist dein nächstes Ziel ?
> 
> G. Frank


 
bin gerade an endlosen Verhandlungen mit einem Hausboot in den Malediven,mühsame Kerle...
Wenns klappt, sollte es aber cool werden #6

Weiss jemand von euch, ob ein Cruise-Speed von 6 - 8 Knoten zum Schleppen in den Malediven ausreicht? Danke!
Gruss Jon


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

besten Dank Wolle!


----------



## er2de2 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

@jvonzun

Wow! Wieder einmal klasse Fotos und ein sehr schöner Bericht #6


----------



## GT Carsten (4. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

Hi

Die optimale Schleppgeschwindigkeit auf den Malediven sehe ich bei 8 Knoten. 6 ist schwierig, man muß schauen wie die Köder laufen. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Ihr da mehr an der Oberfläche trollt.

Der Carsten


----------



## jvonzun (4. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

ich denke auch,das 6 Knoten eher wenig sind,wenn man dann noch Wellen und Gegenwind hat,dürfte das noch langsamer werden...!?!
Ich muss noch abklären, was für Tackle wir dort alles brauchen, somit weiss ich nicht,ob wir an der Oberfläche oder weiter unten schleppen.
Ich sollte mal einen Thread dafür eröffnen !


----------



## Daishima (4. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Hurghada 2011*

tolle Bilder,schön zu lesen....Suppi#6


----------

